# Foam Rollers wig-knitted



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

A 50s and 60s reminder! Great for Halloween.
http://knittingboardchat.com/blog/archives/1747


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hahaha! Love it.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Laughed out loud!


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

WONDERFUL! Thank you.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

LOL!!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Truly sexy!!!!!
I nearly fell off the chair laughing out loud!
Thanks SO much- this is a riot!


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Home alone, laughing, laughing,laughing . Thank you


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness, did we ACTUALLY use foam rollers--and remember trying to sleep in them!! Shades of yesteryear!! Thanks for a good laugh! By the way, do you remember the plastic "pins" we used with the wire rollers? Well, I have had mine since the 60's and find them perfect to use to hold my pieces together to sew the seams!!! Works great and I don't have to "struggle" with pins I use for sewing!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I remember that is was "cool" to wear them to the grocery store!! This is a cute hat though!!! Thanks for the link!!!
Same with nylons and tennis shoes!!


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> I remember that is was "cool" to wear them to the grocery store!! This is a cute hat though!!! Thanks for the link!!!
> Same with nylons and tennis shoes!!


LOL yep wear a headscarf over them and go to work in them hahahhah


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I got rid of the last of my hair rollers a few decades ago. I remember all too clearly having to sleep with wire rollers all over my head. The (expletives deleted) boarding school insisted we arrange our hair 'attractively'. Excuse me?! Roman Catholic girls-only boarding school. Just who were we supposed to be 'attracting'?? The grounds-keeper's teenage son? We weren't even allowed to speak with him. The handful of boys who were day-students? They vanished at the end of the school day. 
"Hair" and the 60s were yet in the future. How liberating those days!
No more rollers for _me_, not even for Hallowe'en!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is too funny


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

So funny. Remember them and used them.


----------



## Jwhisel (Jan 25, 2012)

I almost wet my britches laughing and immediately sent it to my nieces because they make fun of my curlers


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I got rid of the last of my hair rollers a few decades ago. I remember all too clearly having to sleep with wire rollers all over my head. The (expletives deleted) boarding school insisted we arrange our hair 'attractively'. Excuse me?! Roman Catholic girls-only boarding school. Just who were we supposed to be 'attracting'?? The grounds-keeper's teenage son? We weren't even allowed to speak with him. The handful of boys who were day-students? They vanished at the end of the school day.
> "Hair" and the 60s were yet in the future. How liberating those days!
> No more rollers for _me_, not even for Hallowe'en!


Jessica-Jean--I absolutely love your sense of humor! My hair is curly and I used curlers to help straighten it out a little when long, straight, stringy hair was the only way to wear your hair. Let's see, that would have been the late 60's and early 70's. I wouldn't use any now for anything in the world.....

I do, however, have a set of the smooth ones (in different sizes) that I use on doll hair. They never complain.......


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a hoot! I remember sleeping in those (the hard plastic ones were instruments of torture)--one reason I've worn my hair short-short for decades.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I remember that is was "cool" to wear them to the grocery store!! This is a cute hat though!!! Thanks for the link!!!
> 
> Same with nylons and tennis shoes!!


I'd forgotten about that 'fashion'--and all for the best.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

all you need is a ratty old housecoat and some slippers, and your ready for the party.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Way to funny!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh this is so funny.... the perfect hat to wear to WalMart!!!


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> A 50s and 60s reminder! Great for Halloween.
> http://knittingboardchat.com/blog/archives/1747


wish this would have been posted in the loom knitting section of KP so other loom knitters could see it, and have all loom related things in one place,. could you repost it there as well? Love her hat and her loom knit patterns


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Foam curlers?? I wish! I slept in wire brush curlers with picks! One week-end, at church camp, I awoke to the screams of all the other girls in my room. They were all screaming and pointing at me. I finally understood there was a mouse caught in my curlers and then I was screaming, "Get it out, get it out!" It seemed like forever before our counselor arrived and calmly set the mouse free. We had only cold running water, but I didn't care. I washed my hair for a long time and seriously considered walking the 30 miles home. To this day, I shudder at the mere thought of curlers.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

That is too funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

Ohh, I can't imagine. Yuck!!!!


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

Love your kookieness!
Rachelle


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I just had to click on this one...how funny!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Ha-ha. Good one! Plenty of us wore or still wear those rollers. For some reason, it reminds me of 50s and 60s sitcoms on TV.


----------



## Amma B (Sep 30, 2013)

oh my gosh, i remember those and the brush rollers, and pincurls. brings back so many memories,


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Add the apron and broom and you have Carol Burnett! Really cute!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Laughing,laughing, laughing! And now sending this to my sis!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kathycam said:


> Foam curlers?? I wish! I slept in wire brush curlers with picks! One week-end, at church camp, I awoke to the screams of all the other girls in my room. They were all screaming and pointing at me. I finally understood there was a mouse caught in my curlers and then I was screaming, "Get it out, get it out!" It seemed like forever before our counselor arrived and calmly set the mouse free. We had only cold running water, but I didn't care. I washed my hair for a long time and seriously considered walking the 30 miles home. To this day, I shudder at the mere thought of curlers.


OMG!!They had you girls setting your hair at a CAMP?! How back-to-nature was _that_? Not!!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

So funny! I used huge rollers on my curly hair to straighten it out. We went downtown in rollers with a scarf over on weekends. Wouldn't be caught dead like that now.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

sharethefun said:


> Oh my goodness, did we ACTUALLY use foam rollers--and remember trying to sleep in them!! Shades of yesteryear!! Thanks for a good laugh! By the way, do you remember the plastic "pins" we used with the wire rollers? Well, I have had mine since the 60's and find them perfect to use to hold my pieces together to sew the seams!!! Works great and I don't have to "struggle" with pins I use for sewing!


Don't laugh, but I still have mine and I STILL use them!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Don't laugh, but I still have mine and I STILL use them!!!!


If it pleases you, why not? Not laughing here.

My step-mother still set her hair every Friday night right up to the end.
One of my knitting buddies would never dream of missing her weekly hair-dresser's appointment. 
My grandmother also had regular appointments to have her hair 'done'. 
I just took a scunner to all that routine torture. My hair - what's left of it now - is what it is, and nothing will change that.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

What a hoot!!! Hope I can still find foam rollers in the $ store.... Would wear it everywhere! Thanks for the laugh..


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful picture! I used to use these to straighten my curly hair. Now I let my hair do it's own thing .....and look as if I've slept in rollers! By the way, they are still available in the UK. And yes, for some reason the nuns always insisted that we "do" our hair. I can clearly remember the Head saying "You girls have no style". For whom, I have no idea ...


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my so funny it's great brings back memories


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I 've looked at this picture so many time and still get a good belly laugh from it. Isn't it wonderful to be so comfortable in one's own skin?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> ... Isn't it wonderful to be so comfortable in one's own skin?


And cringe-worthy to remember how *un*comfortable one was in that same skin as a teen!


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

I also remember wearing long, knee length, waist cinch (that always curled over and dug into your body) girdles with the built in garters to hold up your stockings. before pantyhose was invented. I still love to wear a slip with lots of lace on it. I will have to make the hat. Thanks for the smile. Blessings, Suze


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And cringe-worthy to remember how *un*comfortable one was in that same skin as a teen!


Agreed! The older I get, the more comfortable that skin becomes.....


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! that is too funny! My mother still uses them ...HIHI


----------



## videm2000 (Aug 30, 2012)

I still have my hair rollers as a matter of fact my sister just asked me if I had any pins we used to stick into the rollers. How funny your picture is love it.


----------

